#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Oman sand storm

## Rigger

Heres a few pictures of a sand storm that hit our rig a few weeks back. I wasnt here for it but it does give you a idea of what a middle east sand storm looks like

----------


## buad hai

^Incredible shots. Did that thing pass over where you were?

----------


## Rigger

yes it hit the rig and cover a heap of gear that was laying out in the desert as well as shuting the rig down for a few hours

----------


## keda

Do you guys keep any camels on site? 

I believe they can sense a coming sandstorm and give it away by going through some sort of ritual before settling down in preparation, and always with their backs to it.

----------


## Rigger

> Do you guys keep any camels on site?


We dont keep them on site but they hang around like a bad smell

----------


## blackgang

Figured ya had some close, too damn far to women ain't it? and no sheep close by.

----------


## Rigger

> too damn far to women ain't it?


No there are women but you would still be better off with the camel

----------


## keda

Do be careful, they can suck you in and ruin the rest of your days, or so I'm told.

----------


## Hootad Binky

What sort of equipment will a sandstorm ruin? What if one were caught in one? Could you suffocate?

----------


## Spin

> Do be careful, they can suck you off and ruin the rest of your day


I think Rigger's been there, done that, and got the t-shirt.

He spends 5 long weeks in the desert at a time you know  :Smile:

----------


## keda

no plobrem, hippy days had me a year in the desert living in bush clumps, but none of the local animals began to look remotely attractive.

----------

